# Pop cans for roofing?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw a post on this, but cant find it now, where the inside of the cans are used for roofing correct? What type of soda/beer cans are used, the only ones I've ever seen are smooth inside. Thank you 

Update: Is a ribbon cutter is used to get the grooves, is there some sort of local store would carry this? thank you


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

The way to use soda/beer cans for roofing requires a paper crimping tool. These are available at most craft supply stores. All you need to do is cut your cans into manageable (scale) sizes and then run them through the crimper. The cans are easily cut with scissors. The crimper will put the corrugations into the material. Hope this helps.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I anneal mine in a pellet stove (some use the barbecue) to soften the aluminum to provide better crimps.
Glued on plywood with Liquid Nails construction adhesive.
Rust is Sophisticated Finishes by Modern Options, available at Micheal's.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool, thank you very much! That looks sweet!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

If you want different patterns, you can use a router with V or straight bit to make pattern; then make matching pattern (I use 2x4 wood); then place the can between the patterns in a shop press and you can make whatever pattern you wish without rolling or using the fiskar crimper (which I have and have used). i didn't make anything yet with the shop press, just ran a test to see how it would work. i use a 6 ton press from Harbor Freight. If you want something more heavy duty for the dies you can mill some metal


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips4/cheap_siding.html


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Good article George, thanks.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea it is, thank you. I'll check walmart, if not Michaels or hobby lobby then tomorrow!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought mine at Michaels.... I know they have them..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're interested in making a heavy-duty crimper the following is a copy of a topic posted by Lawrence 'Yogi' Wallace back in 2003 captured in PDF file format.

Yogi's Homemade Crimper[/b] 

You might find Yogi's "The Bellaire Depot"[/b] an interesting place to look over.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading a bout the paper crimpers in other threads I went out a bought one. I also stopped at a Dollar Store and picked up a couple of those aluminum broiling pans. Running this aluminum through the crimper was a breeze and the prep time for the material very short. 
Dave


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Applying the adhesive with a calk gun and trowelling it on will allow the adhesive to fill the corrugations underneath. When it hardens it will prevent damage from hail, sticks, or other surface pressure. Don't forget to overlap edges and ends. Make flashings at valleys, ridges, and eaves. I also make a wrap along bottom edges. The building shown above has been outside for 8+ years. Worst damage is from squirrels and bird poop.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I cut my cans with a pair of tin snips starting at the opening in the top. I just cut across the top and down the side then across the bottom. It is easy to then cut off the top and bottom. I cut the can into 2"x6" pieces and flatten them. I then run the flame of a torch over both sides to burn off any coating and help anneal the aluminum. Be careful as too much torch heat will melt the thin aluminum. Then I run the pieces through the crimper. I get a good deep crim on only one run through the crimper. 

Big John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

George, 

I did some searching on the net and it appears that soda/beer cans are primarily manufactured using 5052-H19 alloy. 5052 is the chemical composition and the H19 is the temper after drawing. According the properties page I was referencing, to anneal this material takes attaining 650 degrees F with no required holding time. The average home oven will make 500 degrees F at maximum cooking temperature. Some might make the 650 mark in self cleaning mode. For those who might have a spare oven around, adding insulation might better achieve the goal temperature. 

6161-T6 aluminum is generically known as a structural grade of aluminum for making angles, channels and beams. As such, its temper is much harder to remove than the more aluminum pure alloys. 

This is a process I have been researching for some time and have only recently unearthed the above information about 'Pop' cans. 

BTW ... garage sales are a good resource to find functioning used appliances for minimum bucks. 

Good luck and happy railroading! 

Bob C.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

This may explain why a self cleaning oven can effectively anneal aluminum cans.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

et al, 

Correction - 6161-T6 should have read 6061-T6.....sorry! 

Bob C.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

I find the quickest way to remove the top and bottom of the can is with a bandsaw. makes quick work of it. Then useing a pair of carpet shears scissors to cut from top to bottom of the can. Once you can get it to lay flat enough to cut into the right size pieces to crimp then I use whats called a guillotine type paper cutter.This makes qick work of cutting to size the the pieces I need to crimp.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Just heating pop can aluminum on a barbecue tends to soften it irregularly, causing the crimped pieces to "wander" away from straight.

I made a simple annealing oven by cutting both ends out of a (nominal) three-pound coffee can. Trim one cut out end to a little smaller diameter and lay it on the barbecue grate as a trivet. Set the coffee can over the trivet, chimney fashion. Any piece of scrap metal on top will serve as lid.

Set the pop-can aluminum pieces inside on the trivet, plunk on the lid, and crank up the heat. Walk over to the refrigerator and grab yourself another beer; open it, take one swig, and walk back. Take out the aluminum pieces with pliers. They should be done by now.


The oven concentrates the heat so much higher temperatures are possible. Softening seems to be completely uniform. Certainly the crimps are.

FWIW,

Dawg


----------

